# is there code for hand-assisted Lap?



## MSCURTISK (May 3, 2012)

thanks in advance for all your time and help.

One of our surgeons has,more than once, done a colon resection - Laparoscopic - but he puts on there Hand Assisted - can anyone give us more info to direct us to proper code when this is noted?

thanks! if I need to supply more details for you to answer, let me know.

Karin and Jan


----------



## Treetoad (May 5, 2012)

When the surgeon performs a "hand-assisted" laparoscopic procedure, he extends the incision enough to get his/her hand into the op site.  You should still only be charging the laparoscopic service.


----------



## MSCURTISK (May 7, 2012)

*hand assisted procedure extra time???*

thanks Treetoad for your response.
The surgeon called us to ask was there a special/particular code he should be using for the hand assisted...

another question

should we use the 22 modifier for additional time, since hand assisted?

thank you for your input and your time.


Karin and Jan


----------



## Treetoad (May 12, 2012)

If the provider specifically states how much additional time he/she spent along with a detailed explanation as to why the surgery was more difficult, you MAY charge the service with modifier 22.  However, not all carriers will reimburse extra.  In the end, they'll decide whether or not the documentation supports the modifier 22.


----------



## MSCURTISK (May 14, 2012)

*hand assisted*

ok thanks so much for answering.
We had a feeling the mod-22 would depend on specifically documenting the extra time.

thanks again.


----------

